# zwei Monitore



## McAce (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo erstmal 
hat einer von euch eine Ahnung wie ich mit zwei Monitoren in PS arbeiten kann.
Ich stell mir das so vor auf dem einen die ganzen Tool und das Bild in einer sehr großen Ansicht auf dem andern das gleiche Bild nur in einem 100%Zoom.

Der Sinn davon ich möchte direkt sehen was ich mache und wie sich dadurch das Bild verändert.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## ICE (11. Februar 2004)

Also das mit den Tools auf der einen Seite geht schon.
Damit hast du den anderen Bildschirm frei....
Mach ich auch so.
Aber dass du das Bild auch auf beiden gleichzeitig mit verschiedenen 
Grössen anzeigen kannst, geht glaub ich nicht......

lg
ICE


----------



## Mythos007 (11. Februar 2004)

Doch - das geht über "Fenster"=> "Dokumente" => Neue Ansicht"


----------



## McAce (11. Februar 2004)

Erstmal Danke für eure Antwort 

Das Problem daran ist das das Bilddublikat im PS Fenster bleibt, ich kann nur die
ToolLeisten auf den anderen Monitor verschieben jedoch nicht eines der beiden Bilder.
Was ja eigentlich sinniger wäre;-)


----------



## BSE Royal (12. Februar 2004)

Was du machen kannst, wie ich es mir auch bei Director angewöhnt habe, da ist es das selbe Problem:

Lasse Photoshop nicht im meximierten Fenster (per Button maximiert) laufen, sondern ziehe dir die Arbeitsfläche per Hand groß. 
So kannst du den Arbeitsbereich über beide Monitore aufspannen und hast nun die Möglichkeit, jedes beliebige Element innerhalb der Arbeitsfläche frei zu platzeieren.

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## McAce (12. Februar 2004)

Das werde ich mal teste, da hätte man ja auch selber drauf kommen können;-)


----------



## josDesign (12. Februar 2004)

Ich habe früher auch mit 2 Monitoren gearbeitet.

Kann man denn mit 3 Monitoren auch arbeiten? (eine AGP, und einePCI Grafikkarte?)

Wäre interessant!


----------



## McAce (12. Februar 2004)

ich kenne jemanden in einem andern Forum der arbeitet so.
der hat einen 19" in der Mitte und zwei 17" rechts und links daneben.


----------



## ICE (12. Februar 2004)

Also ich verwende eine AGP und eine PCI Grafikkarte
mit jeweils einem Monitor, und ich denke du kannst
so viele weitere PCI Karten dazustecken, wie du Platz hast...
(Wenn die Grafikkartentreiber das unterstützen).


----------



## Comander_Keen (12. Februar 2004)

Ich denke nicht das der Grafikkartentreiber das Problem sein wird. Viel eher muss das Betriebssystem damit zu recht kommen. 

steinigt mich, wenn es nicht so ist 

-keen!


----------



## McAce (12. Februar 2004)

Also der GraKa Treiber hat da eigentlich nichts mit zu tun, bei XP ist das kein
Problem.


----------



## Leugim (13. Februar 2004)

Ich habe mal gehört, dass es nicht möglich ist, zwei Grafikarten unterschiedlicher Hersteller zu verwenden, da es häufig so ist, dass wenn man ein Fenster von einem Monitor in den nächsten ziehen will, der Rechner abschmiert, weil die Treiber der Karten nicht richtig miteinander "kommunizieren" können.
Das ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her und ich hab's nie ausprobiert...

Mehreren Karten des gleichen Herstellers sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.
einer meiner Freunde hat auch drei Monitore: 17" 21" 17" mit drei Nvidia Karten am laufen und das funktioniert problemlos...


----------



## Comander_Keen (13. Februar 2004)

Also wenn ich die Möglichkeiten hätte, würde ich es sofort probieren. Bitte postet eure Ergebnisse bzw. Erfahrungen.

-keen!


----------



## McAce (13. Februar 2004)

Also ich arbeite jetzt wie BSE Royal es vorgeschlagen hat und ich muß sagen
es ist schon angenehmer, wenn man auf dem 19" das Bild bearbeiten kann
und die Paletten und das Kontrollbild auf dem 17" liegen hat.


----------



## ICE (15. Februar 2004)

Ich habe eine ATI Rage 128 AGP
und eine Matrox Millenium PCI.
Geht einwandfrei.
Nur musse ich mir in Netz aktuelle Treiber holen.
Mit den Standarttreibern von WinXP gings nicht.
Da ging die Unterstützung für mehrere Monitore nicht.

Also ich denke schon, dass die richtigen Treiber da
etwas ausmachen.... 
Aber vielleicht sieht das mit neueren Grafikkartenmodellen ja anders aus...


----------



## josDesign (16. Februar 2004)

Mein Freund, ein Freak war am WE am Probieren... Hab ihm erzählt von unserer Diskussion....

Er hat eine Nvidia Geforce4 AGP und drei ältere Nvidia PCI Karten eingebaut.

Dann 4 x 19" Monitore dranngehängt ...... 

Und die Sache läuft, und läuft......


----------



## McAce (16. Februar 2004)

Vier Monitore? *wunder* wo hat der denn die alle her und wo hat der die alle
stehen.
Auf meinem Tisch habe ich nur platz für 2 Monitore und einem Drucker.
Ist aber gut zu wissen das es auch mit 4 Monitoren geht.


----------



## CHaoSlayeR (15. März 2004)

Ich sag dazu nur eins: MATROX PARHELIA!

Ich hab hier zwei 19"er dran einen Studiomonitor und einen Großbildfernseher, alles an EINER Grafikkarte! Und das Betriebssystem hat damit wenig zu tun, wenn der Treiber stimmt! Ich lege mir ab und an, wenn ich detailarbeiten in PSP mache einen Zoom auf den Studiomonitor, der immer um den Mauszeiger zentriert bleibt.

Da macht das Arbeiten erst richtig Spass und man hat trotzdem noch einen Bildschirm frei. Macht sich sehr gut beim durcharbeiten von Tutorials und vielen anderen Sachen. Alles was nen Videolayer benutzt kommt außerdem sowieso in frei skalierbarer Größe oder Vollbild oder was auch immer einem einfällt auf den Fernsehern an. Kein Umschalten notwendig, keine Brennorgien mit anschließender CD-Wechsel-Orgien im DVD-Stehallein und Matrox liefert immernoch das mit Absdant beste Bild! Egal ob auf den Fernseher, den Studiomonitor oder den Bildschirm! Und rattenscharf sind die Dinger! Und im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz von ATI und Nvidia sehr leise. Meine wird gerademal handwarm, obwohl ich die schnellste Ausführung hab.

^^ kleiner Tipp am Rande für angehende oder bereits gewordene Grafikfanatiker! Wer einmal eine Matrox erlebt hat, der gibt sie nicht mehr her! Ich bin seit der Matrox Millennium II Stammkunde bei Matrox!


----------



## Soundlab (16. März 2004)

Hört sich Interessant an, würde, wenn ich das Geld hätte sofort losrennen und nen zweiten Monitor holen.

Mich würde Interessiern wo ich solch eine Einstellung vornehmen kann um meinen Desktop auf zwei Monitore zu teilen.


----------



## CHaoSlayeR (16. März 2004)

Das ist bei jedem Hersteller anders geregelt. Bei Nvidia und ATI hat man meist Erweiterungen in den Bildschirmeigenschaften, wo es dann (wenn die Karte sowas denn überhaupt kann) solche Optionen gibt. Bei anderen Karten gibt es dafür extra Programme. Matrox z.B. hat ein Programm entwickelt, mit dem man alles mögliche einstellen kann, was weit über das hinausgeht, was man sonst von Grafikkarten aus dem Consumerbereich gewohnt ist.







Da findet man dann auch Einstellungen für jede nur erdenkliche Kombination von 1, 2 oder 3 Monitoren, Fernsehern oder Digital-Displays.

Wenn du weiterhin nichts in der Richtung finden kannst, dann schau mal in deine Dokumentation, ob die Karte überhaupt fähig ist 2 oder mehr Monitore anzusprechen.


----------



## El Comandante (16. März 2004)

*Mehrere Monitore*

Nur mal so zum Auf-sich-wirken-lassen...


----------



## McAce (16. März 2004)

Ein Studienkollege von mir der hatte auch mal eine Matrox war aber nicht so
toll zu zocken da fehlten einige Farben im Spiel vor allem halbtransparente
das nervte etwas.
Ist das bei den neueren auch so?


----------



## El Comandante (16. März 2004)

Ich habe gelesen, dass Mehr-Monitor-Karten grundsätzlich nicht als hochperformante Video-Game-Karten gedacht sind und 'nur' für reine office-Anwendungen taugen.
Wenn man also was gutes zum Zocken sucht, sollte man noch einen Slot für eine zusätzliche Karte frei haben...

Infos hierzu auch unter: http://www.realtimesoft.com


----------



## CHaoSlayeR (16. März 2004)

also mit meiner Parhelia hab ich schon auf 3 Monitoren verteilt UT2k3 gezoggt. lief astrein! Probleme kenn ich mit Matrox-Karten in hochwertigen Spielen nicht. In Doom 3 gibt es sogar ne Option in den Konfigurationsdateien, um parheliaspezifische Vorteile zu nutzen im Spiel, wie z.B. Hardware Displacement Mapping (ersetzt Bump-Mapping und sieht um ein vielfaches realistischer aus) und anderes.

In der Presse wurde die Parhelia damals (im Sommer 2002) als Ti4600-Killer angekündigt, was aber nie beabsichtigt war von Matrox. Matrox spezialisiert sich seit jeher nicht auf Spiele, sondern bringt Karten auf den Markt für optisch und qualitativ höchste Ansprüche! Die Signalschärfe der Matroxkarten sind absolut einmalig! Während Nvidia und ATI und alle anderen Gamer-Karten-Hersteller auch 3-stufige Wandler benutzen kommen auf Matrox-Karten 5-stufige zum Einsatz, was die Flankensteilheit extrem verbessert (so änlich wie man das im professionellen Boxenbau in den Frequenzweichen macht >>> 12, 18, 24 db/Oktave...). Das Bild auf dem Monitor wirkt viel schärfer! Ja, man sieht den Unterschied deutlich! Konnte davon sogar meinen Studienkollegen überzeugen, der vorher ATI-vergötterer war.

Desweiteren findet auf Matrox-Karten keine Billig-Bausteine, die komplette Produktion wird von Matrox überwacht , der Kartenbau wird keinen Dritt-Firmen überlassen, etc...

Speziell die Parhelia 128 Retail, die ich besitze ist auf höchste Leistung und Bildqualität ausgelegt. In sachen 2D-Performance kann Matrox schon eh keiner mehr das Wasser reichen (auch nicht sündthaft teure Wildcats!) und die Bildqualität ist eine der besten, die man überhaupt kriegen kann! Die Parhelia hebt zudem Farbgrenzen einfach auf, indem es 10bit Farbvielfalt pro Kanal an die Monitore schicken kann, also statt bisher üblichen 32bit an Gesamtfarben gibt es nun ganze 40bit! Das macht sich genau dann bemerkbar, wenn man (semi-)professionell mit Texturen und Grafik im allgemeinen zu tun hat.

Natürlich sind die Gamer-Karten schneller in Spielen als die Parhelia. Sieht man aber die Möglichkeiten der Karte, dann wird einem schnell klar, dass man die Karte besser ausnutzt, wenn man mit 3D-Programmen arbeitet  und andere professionelle Dinge macht. Trotz dessen würden sich große Spielehersteller nicht erlauben, eine Matrox ununterstützt zu lassen. Schließlich hat damals die Matrox Mystique jeder anderen Karte gezeigt, was 3D ist! Falls sich jemand daran noch erinnert. Seither ist Matrox dafür bekannt, Revolutionäre und vor allem sinnvolle Erweiterungen als erster auf den Markt zu bringen und das mit einer Qualität, die ihresgleichen sucht! Mittlerweile haben Nvidia und ATI mehr Features auf ihren Karten zu bieten aber dabei sollte man sich fragen: brauch ich das? ist das wirklich so sinnvoll wie die das sagen? Aber was noch viel wichtiger ist: wird das genutzt?

Wer sich über die Karte mal informieren will: Matrox Parhelia 128 

Eines der besten Eigenschaften von Matrox-Karten ist die Flexibilität und der langlebige Aktualitätsgrad. Ähnlich wie bei Macintosh. In einem anderen Rechner hab ich noch eine Matrox G400 MAX DualHead (fast 6 Jahre alt) und auf der läuft Warcraft 3 immernoch ohne Probleme. Details und einige DirectX-spezialitäten kann die Karte zwar nicht, aber sonst macht sie genau das, was ich will. Ganz anders bei Gamer-Karten. Dort kommt jedes 3/4 Jahr eine neue Generation raus und somit ist der Zyklus weitaus schneller und wenn man am Ball bleiben will kauft man sich eben jedes Jahr ne neue Graka. Natürlich sind die auch billiger, denn der Massenabsatz stimmt bei Gamer-Karten!  Matrox kennen viele noch nicht einmal. Ich hab hier sogar schon Informatik-Studenten aus dem 5. und 7. Semester über dessen Existenz aufklären müssen. Matrox macht nicht viel Werbung für sich. Brauchen sie auch nicht, denn die Mundpropaganda tut ihres. Wenn etwas wirklich gut ist, wird es automatisch weiterempfohlen. Das reicht für Matrox voll und ganz, denn sie bauen die nahezu perfekten Karten!

Und mal zu den Takt-Freaks hier im Board: schon mal die Leistung zwischen nem P4 3 GHz und nem IBM Power 5 mit 1,6Ghz verglichen in der Praxis? Nein? Dann aber ran, denn der Power5 zieht dem gnadenlos von dannen!

So ist es auch bei den Grafikkarten. Die einen bauen auf Taktgeschwindigkeiten und Featurewahn, um die Kunden zu locken nach dem Prinzip "Hey Leute, hier kriegt ihr mehr für euer Geld". Und andere wie Matrox, die bauen nach dem Prinzip "Tja Leute, in unseren Karten steckt zwar nicht alles, was heute möglich ist, aber dafür funktioniert das wenigstens anständig!"

Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie fett die Hilfeboards bei Nvidia und ATI sind und es immer wieder zu neuen Problemen kommt hatte ich mit Matrox-Karten noch nie Probleme...

Also: finale Frage:

Was willst du?

A) maximale Leistung in Spielen
B) höchste Performance in 3D-Programmen
C) ein guter Mix aus allem (du hast ein scharfes Auge und machst mal dies und mal das)

Lösungen:

A) hol dir ne Nvidia oder ATI und vertrau auf den Rat von http://www.tomshardwareguide.de oder anderen

B) greif ganz tief in die Tasche und hol dir ne Wildcat von 3DLabs

C) leg etwas mehr als für die Gamerkarte zu und hol dir ne aktuelle Matrox-Karte (dann bist du für Jahre auf der sicheren Seite!)


Mein Motto in Sachen Rechner allgemein:

Lieber einmal was ordentliches ausgewachsenes kaufen, als ständig neue halbe Sachen...


P.S.: "ich hab gelesen...", "aber die Zeitschrift sagt, dass..." ... bla bla bla... sich selbst überzeugen heißt die Devise! Und meine Meinung dazu:


----------



## El Comandante (17. März 2004)

> P.S.: "ich hab gelesen...", "aber die Zeitschrift sagt, dass..." ... bla bla bla... sich selbst überzeugen heißt die Devise! Und meine Meinung dazu:



Bei einem Anschaffungspreis von über 300 Euro finde ich es *legitim* erst einmal zu lesen, was andere Zeitschriften/Newsgroups so schreiben. Ich gehe nicht in den Laden und gebe für 'Mich-mal-eben-selbst-überzeugen' >300 Kracher aus  

Ansonsten hat mir Dein umfangreicher Text sehr gut gefallen


----------



## CHaoSlayeR (17. März 2004)

Natürlich lese auch ich erstmal, was die Fachpresse zu einem Produkt sagt, aber das bestimmt nicht, wie ich ein Produkt sehe. Es gab Zeiten, da war ich täglich in meinem Lieblingsladen, um mit dem Chef nen Plausch zu halten über aktuelle Probleme und mir neue Sachen anzugucken und zu testen, die gerade reingekommen waren. 

Desweiteren repräsentiert die "Leistung" einer Karte erfasst mit Spiele-Benchmarks oder anderen Sachen kaum den wirklichen Leistungsumfang einer Karte und deren Möglichkeiten und Geschwindigkeit. Was diese Dinge repräsentieren ist die Geschwindigkeit in den jeweils getesteten Disziplinen. Alles andere, wie z.B. Qualität der Signale, Farbvielfalt, Farbschärfe, Kontraste, User-Handling oder Spezial-Features und spezielle Hardware-Unterstützungen werden dabei aussen vor gelassen. Es ist nunmal so, dass man eine Matrox Parhelia nicht mit Spielen ausreizen kann.

So ist es z.B. so, dass jede Nvidia- oder ATI-Karte mit steigender Prozessorleistung im Rechner auch an Leistung gewinnt aber irgendwann einfach ausgereizt ist. Die Kurve dazu gleicht in etwa der Wurzel (x). Bei der Parhelia ist es bei Praxistests etwa hingegen so, dass diese Kurve eher einer linearen Verlauf annimmt und sogar ins parabel-förmige wechselt. Natürlich ist auch diese Karte irgendwann ausgereizt, aber den Prozessor gibt es noch nicht! Das beweißt allein schon die 20,4 GB/s Datentransfer, die möglich sind und die erste echte 512-bit-GPU! Man überlege sich, dass wir bei den CPU's heute gerade den Wechsel von 32- auf 64-bit vollziehen...

Was eine Karte wirklich insgesamt draufhat läßt sich nicht mit einem Benchmark erfassen und für einige Dinge gibt es noch gar keinen Benchmark. So ist z.B. für mich gerade beim Kauf einer Grafikkarte entscheident, dass ich damit keine Probleme habe und dass meine Effektivität mit einer neuen Grafikkarte steigt. Die Parhelia bietet mir Möglichkeiten, die sonst keine hat.

Aber um das zu wissen muss man ein Produkt erstmal ausprobieren und selbst ein Bild machen. Da kann dann die Presse schreiben was sie will, über das eigene Bild geht nichts.


----------



## da_Dj (17. März 2004)

Irgendwie bin ich neugierig geworden und da meine FX 5200 wirklich das letzte ist [mehr Geld hät ich investieren sollen beim Rechnerkauf, aber woher nehmen ...]. Matrox macht schon extrem lange gute Karten, hab ich so schon oft von gehört, konnte mich bisher aber nich überzeugen, hatte es auch nicht wirklich nötig. Da ich eh so gut wie nie spiele, wäre die Karte doch ganz intressant =)


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. März 2004)

Hi,

für wirklich ernsthafte Arbeit im Bereich EBV kann ich auch nur allerwärmstens
Matrox empfehlen. Wer zusätzlich auch noch hochwertig im Bereich 3D arbeiten
will / muss, der sollte sich einfach 2 Rechner hinstellen. Einen für 2D mit Matrox
und einen z.B. mit einer Wildcat für 3D.

Wenn ich mir anschaue, was Software kostet, dann sollte auch ausreichend
Budget vorhanden sein für 2 Rechner. Ich hab mir abgewöhnt, eierlegende
Wollmilchsäue zu wollen.

So wie schon CHaoSlayeR geschrieben hat. Lieber gleich richtig, als so
gemixte Halblösungen. Die Arbeit mit hochwertigen Komponenten und
intelligent zusammengestellten Rechnern macht sich bezahlt.
So zumindest meine Erfahrung.
Ein aufgebohrter PC für 3D, Games, EBV, Büro, Videoschnitt, Internet usw. wird
nie so effektiv sein, wie verteiltes Arbeiten.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## da_Dj (19. März 2004)

Spätestestens wenn ich genug Geld zusammen habe für einen Mac zum arbeietn mit Photoshop, werd ich auch noch über 'ne Matrox nachdenken [hab inzwischen einfach viel mehr Spaß an PS gefunden, als an irgendwelchen Games, die sind nach paar Stunden ausgelutscht, bei PS kann man oft genug noch was neues und feines finden].


----------



## Matthias_I (20. März 2004)

Irgendwie habe ich nicht viel über eine Grafikarte mit zwei Monitorausgängen gelesen. ... Ich habe hier im JOB eine nVidia FX 500 mit 128 MB. Läuft unter 3D und 2D recht stabil und schnell. Zwei TFT 19".  Hatte noch keine Probleme.

Zuhause habe ich eine uralt Lösung mit einer 32 MB Matrox (AGP) und einer noname 8MB PCI. (bei ebay für eine Hand voll Euro)  Zwei alte 21 CRT sind angeschlossen. Die Rechnerleistung und die Grafikpower will ich gar nicht vergleichen, aber auch die Bastellösung ist stabil. Und für ein paar Paletten und winamp reicht die 8 MB Karte.
Und zur not kann ich auf zwei browsern surfen 

Bei der Installation der zweiten Grafikkarte beachtet man, dann man im BIOS auf "PCI first" umschaltet. Denn Rechner runterfährt. Dann NUR die PCI Karte einsetzen ... booten, Treiber installieren und wenn das läuft. Einmal rauf und runterfahren.  Dann die AGP Karte hinzustecken, booten, Teiber einstallieren. Sollte laufen .... der "PCI FIRST" Trick und die Installationsreihenfolge ist kein Witz, Windows XP mag das sonst nicht immer. Ob Treiber ein Problem machen kann ich nicht sagen, für die Matrox habe ich den neusten von http://www.matrox.com und die andere läuft mit einen Standard VGA Windowstreiber. OPEN GL kann ich aber auf der 8 MB Karte nicht erwarten. Betreibssystem Windows XP. 

Unter 2ooo und NT hatte das ganze seine Probleme mit Treibern und Karten.  manche mochten sich nicht. Mein lokaldealer hat in meinen Rechner damals 4 verschiedene PCI Grafikkarten ausprobiert, bis eine als Zweitkarte akzeptiert wurde.

Matrox bietet auch eine 4 fach Karte mit 4 Monitorunterstützung an. Ob die Rechenleistung der Karte dann auch reicht. Ich denke nicht Tim.

Mehrere PCI Karten in einem Rechner, ich frage mich wieviele Steckplätze eure Rechner haben und ob sich da sonst nix tummelt. Meiner Erfahrung nach, je älter ein Rechner, desto weniger freie Steckplätze. Meine Kiste zuhause ist rappel voll. Mit alten Müll und zu kleinen Festplatten. Die JOBLösung is neu und schick, leider darf ich nur unter Aufsicht der Sysadmins Nachrüsten und stecken und schrauben ... da ist USB 2.o schon ein Segen, wenn man keine admin Rechte hat.

Matthias


----------



## micado (7. Mai 2004)

*Parhelia <-> Millenium 750*

Hi,
da bin ich mal genau da wo sich meine Fragen auch tummeln.

Ich arbeite schon seit einiger Zeit mit zwei Monitoren:
21" -> Elsa Energy 2000
17" TFT -> Millenium II
Bis dato nicht ein einziges Problem damit.
Der TFT ist für die Werkzeuge - der Röhrenmonitor für die Anwendung mit den Objekten.
-------------------
Da nun die Zeit des Abschieds gekommen ist suche ich nach eine neuen und sehr guten Lösung.

MB -> Dual-CPU XEON (2,8)
SCSI - Cheetah 320 RAID 0

Grafik: noch 

Nun schwanke ich zwischen Parhelia und Mill. 750

Wer kann mir hier Entscheidungshilfe geben?
Wo liegt der entscheidende Unterschied?
Was ist die bessere Wahl?

Meine Anwendungen -> CAD - Photoshop (sehr große Dateien > 700 Mb) -
3D - Rendern.

Matrox ist für mich immer noch erste Wahl - obwohl einige Ausflüge zu anderen Herstellern nicht schlecht waren aber die Qualität der Bilder ist mir bei Matrox einfach um viele Klassen besser.

--------------

Mir kommt es auf Tempo an und Topp-Qualität.

Um es in Zukunft noch ein wenig bequemer zu haben soll es mit 3 Monitoren nun weitergehen. Das entspannte und rationelle Arbeiten mit 2 Monitoren ist mit einem einzelnen Monitor gar nicht zu vergleichen und ich möchte auch dies noch etwas toppen.

PS: Spiele sind für mich tabu - keine Interesse. Professionelles arbeiten ist hier angesagt..

Grüße aus Düsseldorf
JR


----------



## CHaoSlayeR (8. Mai 2004)

Hi micado,

wenn du zwischen Matrox Parhelia und P750 schwankst, dann würde ich die Parhelia vorziehen, denn die hat etwas mehr 3D-Leistung, gerade im Bereich OpenGL.

Dabei wichtig ist jedoch, dass man dort nicht die 256MB-Variante nimmt, sondern die 128MB-Version als Retail! Denn diese Karte ist um 10% höher getaktet als die anderen Versionen.

Ne Karte zu finden, in dessen Geometrie-Speicher über 700MB reinpassen ist wohl aussichtslos, obwohl es da mal was gab, glaub ich...

...aber schon lange her und sündthaft teuer.

Freut mich, einen SCSI-Anhänger zu sehen hier


----------



## micado (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
den Tipp mit der 128 Mb Variante habe iich einmal nachverfolgt. Leider kannich nirgendwo einen Hinweis auf den Unterschied in der Taktung finden.

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller die 256 Mb Variante zu nehmen, um meine Bilder etwas schneller berechnen zu lassen?

Bringt es mir nicht Vorteile beim rendern?

Wenn der Unterschied nur gering ist nehme ich gerne die 128 Version, denn hier ist schon ein erheblicher Preisunterschied.

"Auf mein SCSI" lasse ich nichts kommen. Gut die Platten sind schon um einiges teurer - aber ich meine nach wie vor, dass die Performance erheblich besser ist als bei den IDE Platten. Große Unterschiede bemerke ich vorallem bei den Brennern: .. selbst ein "langsamer" SCSI-Brenner ist allemal schneller als ein "schneller" ATAPI - Brenner. Während der noch arbeitet ist "mein SCSI" längst fertig. Zudem ist das einfache einbinden von zusätzlichen Geräte einfach unschlagbar. ID gesetzt - Kabel rein fertig. Das können andere Systeme lange nicht - mal ganz abgesehen von der ganzen IRQ-Problematik. USB ist zwar noch einfacher - aber das Tempo ist einfach hierbei nicht (noch) nicht da.

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## da_Dj (12. Mai 2004)

Gab doch auch die Option über neue Raid Controller und dann weint SCSI weils hinterher hinkt . Die Zeiten wo SCSI überragend schneller ist, sind so gut wie vorbei, und mit den neuen Generationen wird es wohl im Vergleich immer schlechter, ausser da kommt mal wieder was neues.


----------



## CHaoSlayeR (12. Mai 2004)

Also die Unterschiede zwischen der P750 und Parhelia findet man hier:

Comparison Charts

Die Taktunterschiede findet man glaub ich bei Matrox gar nicht. Die hatte ich mal irgendwann bei meiner Karte mit einem Programm ausgelesen und irgendwann stand das auch mal in der c't glaub ich...

Laut Matrox werden die RAMDACs ja mit 2x 400 MHz + 165MHz angesteuert und die GPU mit 250 MHz.  Mit dem Programm (ich glaub das war sogar PowerStrip oder sowas) hatte ich 2x440MHz + 180MHz und 275 MHz.

Ich werd das Progrämmchen nochmal installieren und mal gucken...

@da_Dj: rate mal, woher das RAID ursprünglich kommt? RAID-Fundktionalität ist im SCSI-Bereich seit etlichen Jahren gang und gebe und was im SCSI-Bereich alles möglich ist und was da noch alles kommt, da kann man schon mal gespannt drauf sein:
- SAS (Serial Attached SCSI) mit bis zu 16GB/s bis ca. 2010!
- iSCSI (externe Platten, wie USB, nur wesentlich schneller und sicherer)
- mit SCSI ist Hardware-Verschlüsselung und Datenintegritätssicherung auf höchster Ebene möglich!
- NAS-Systeme (Network Attached Storage) basieren meist auf SCSI, da nur dieses System die volle Funktionalität und Leistung umsetzen kann!
- . . .

Und die Meinung, dass SCSI-Platten oder -Geräte Leistungsmäßig nicht wirklich viel bringen, dann schau dir doch einfach mal die Unterschiede in den Zugriffszeiten an, die angeben, wie schnell eine Datei gefunden werden kann und wie schnell eine Übertragung beginnt. Da bedarf es der "Konkurrenz" aus dem SATA- oder ATA-Lager noch einiges!

Vergleich:

- schnellste IDE-Platte: Hitachi Deskstar 7K250 (240GB) - 8,9 ms (für eine reine IDE-Platte wirklich ausserordentlich) [7200 U/min]
- schnellste SATA-Platte:  Western Digital Raptor (70GB) - 6,7 ms (ist wirklich nicht schlecht. die meisten anderen dümpeln noch bei weit über 10ms rum! Hier wird aber eine SCSI-Platten-Kern benutzt, bei IDE-Technik wäre die Drehzahl noch nicht möglich!) [10000 U/min]
- schnellste SCSI-Platte: Fujitsu MAS (70GB) - 4,4 ms [15000 U/min]

(gemessen an dem Anwendungsindex der c't)

und dass die SCSI-Platten momentan die 80MB/s durchbrechen, davon können andere Systeme nur träumen! Die Tatsache, dass Western Digital in den performance-mäßig richtig guten SATA-Platten eigentlich SCSI-Platten verbaut, sagt alles. Darum kosten die Dinger auch wesentlich mehr, als andere. Die Preise bewegen sich dann in SCSI-Relationen...

Und wer meint, dass man mit dem lahmen Onboard-SATA was reißen könnte, der irrt sich gewaltig! Die Dinger lagern wieder viel auf andere Systemeinheiten aus und da bringt eine PCI-karte wie bei SCSI wesentlich mehr!

Im Endeffekt relativiert sich alles, wenn man die Leistung berücksichtigt. Weniger Geld - weniger Leistung, Funktionalität, Lebensdauer und Komfort. Ich hab hier auch noch ne 6 Jahre alte Prototyp-SCSI-Platte als BackUp-Platte rumzuliegen, die schon auf 10000 U/min läuft und ihren Dienst noch immer ohne auch nur einen fehlerhaften Sektor tut! Das versuch mal mit einer IDE-Platte, wobei meine Platte vorher in einem Datenbank-Server als Daten-Platte diente und im Dauerstress war!


----------



## micado (20. Mai 2004)

Hi,
zwischenzeitlich bin ich nun soweit und habe mich entschieden:

Board: ASUS pp-DLW
CPU: 2x Xeon 2,8
Contr.: Adaptec 29320
FP: 4x Cheetah 320 73,4 GB
Grafik: Matrox Parhelia 128 MB Retail

Nun noch zum Geräuschpegel:

Ich suche leistungstarke LEISE Lüfter für die CPU's
(die Intelteile sind laut wie ein Staubsauger.)

Was wäre für eine leises Netzteil optimal?

Gehäuselüfter hab ich von PAPST sind völlig OK - sehr leise.

Gruß
aus Düsseldorf
Joachim


----------



## CHaoSlayeR (24. Mai 2004)

also zum Thema Lüfter hätt ich da folgende Vorschläge:

Beim Netzteil darauf achten, dass mindestens 2 Lüfter drin sind. Einer nach hinten und einer, der die Warmluft über der CPU mit absaugt. Beim Netzteil kannst du ruhig eher mal auf die Leistungswerte und Effizienz gucken, denn die Lüfter kann man immernoch austauschen, wenn die zu laut sind...

...ansonsten würd ich dir mal empfehlen bei alternate.de vorbei zu schauen und in die Lüfterabteilung gucken, denn da steht zu jedem Lüfter in der Liste auch gleich der Geräuschpegel mit dabei. Ist sehr praktisch, wenn man ne Übersicht braucht. Das Sortiment da ist auch ganz anständig. Nur kaufen würd ich woanders, denn die sind nicht gerade die preiswertesten...

Bei den Festplatten hätte ich mich allerdings für ein paar aktuelle Fujitsu oder Hitachi entschieden. Gerade die MAS-Serie von Fujitsu ist nämlich in punkto Geschwindigkeit allen anderen ein Stück vorraus. Die kratzen im Mittelwert an der 80MB/s-Marke...

...aber die Dinger sind natürlich auch alles andere als preiswert...


----------

